# Blank Swap



## Johnathan (Mar 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me when the last blank swap was? Are you all ready to have another? I'm thinking the first part of April. Let me know what you think.

To find out more or to sign up please check out the Blank Swap April 2006 post at: www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13446


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 15, 2006)

With it still raining here in California, I need something to do![8D] I think organizing a blank swap would be fun, and easy for us all to participate. Speaking to the capo (Jeff) he doesn't remember if IAP has ever had a blank swap, so I think now is as good a time as any. 

If this is something that many of you want to do, I'll post a sign up and details. I'm thinking a swap of 3 or 4 special blanks, no garbage blanks we just have collecting dust. You would be responsible for postage. Using the honor system we would all receive a set of blanks maybe adding something unique to our collections and getting to know each other a little better. [8D][8D]I would pair people up at random. Thanks!


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 15, 2006)

3 or 4 blanks might be too little. Let me know what you guys and gals think. Postage would not be much on an evelope of pen blanks. I don't want people going out and just buying something. I think it is much nicer receiving something from someones personal collection. This could be fun.[]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it sounds good AND I think we should keep the number of blanks down relatively low.  If we try to get it much higher than 3 or 4 we are much more likely to have people sending the old junk laying around IMHO.  Saying this I have never done it but am definately game!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 15, 2006)

Neat idea!  My only reservation is that I have a lot of "alternative material" blanks, and not everyone (like Frank) likes these materials.  I guess I can always get in touch with my recipient and find out more about their preferences if I don't already know them.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd be up for it. It sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Neat idea!  My only reservation is that I have a lot of "alternative material" blanks, and not everyone (like Frank) likes these materials.  I guess I can always get in touch with my recipient and find out more about their preferences if I don't already know them.



Hey! I resemble that remark. []


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Neat idea!  My only reservation is that I have a lot of "alternative material" blanks, and not everyone (like Frank) likes these materials.  I guess I can always get in touch with my recipient and find out more about their preferences if I don't already know them.



Jim - I think we should stick to wood but you can always see what are the likes and dislikes of the name your given. Maybe they really want to try something new. It's all up to you. IMHO I would much rather have wood AND have it be a surprise when I open my package.

I also think that 4 blanks is a good number. I agree more than that might not be the best. I guess you could throw some extra in if you want.

Christmas in April sounds good to me![8D]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds interesting


----------



## jbyrd24 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I'd be interested in trading a few more than 3 or 4 to justify the shipping.[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I game, sounds like another Xmas present like the pen exchange []
Janet


----------



## DocStram (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea ... but, let's keep it down to 1 or 2.


----------



## fuzzydog (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll join the dance.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 16, 2006)

Count me in.

jim


----------



## Draken (Mar 16, 2006)

I voted no, mainly because of members such as BigRob and Dario who sell great blanks for reasonable prices.  Between them, and a few others I know I'm forgetting, they pretty much have all the wood types covered.

And for the record, yes, I am a satisified customer of both parties mentioned. []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

All the wood types covered?  Do you know that there are well over 1,700 documented species of trees?


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />I voted no, mainly because of members such as BigRob and Dario who sell great blanks for reasonable prices.  Between them, and a few others I know I'm forgetting, they pretty much have all the wood types covered.
> 
> And for the record, yes, I am a satisified customer of both parties mentioned. []
> ...



Draken, Draken, Draken, I can always count on you to put your two cents in. I am also a very happy customer of BigRob and Dario, but that's not the point. This is something fun to do and I'm sure that many blanks within this swap will have been purchased from BigRob and Dario--They have great stuff. I know I don't have everything that's available in my collection and I'm sure you don't either. This is to do something fun,get to know each other, and maybe get something we don't have. Thanks[]


----------



## Monty (Mar 17, 2006)

Count me in too. I, for one, wouldn't mind some alternative materials. It would give me a chance to try some and see if I like them.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll play.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 17, 2006)

I am up for it, being over the pond there are hundreds of species that i have never used, probobly even heard of.[]


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 17, 2006)

It sounds like a great idea, but not for me. I have a few blanks around the shop, however, I do not have anything that is not readily available. I would hate to only give up a spalted maple or kingwood and get something in return that is really outragious.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />It sounds like a great idea, but not for me. I have a few blanks around the shop, however, I do not have anything that is not readily available. I would hate to only give up a spalted maple or kingwood and get something in return that is really outragious.  Maybe next time.



Some spalted maple sounds good to me []and you can never have too much Kingwood. [^]


----------



## chigdon (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I agree you don't have to find the holy grail and then mail it to someone else.  I think we can strive to find something interesting or fun and if possible rare and/or extraordinary.  Anyway you cut it we are only talking a few blanks and I think we will all be happy with what we receive.  Go ahead and do it.


----------



## cd18524 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd be in.

Chris


----------



## loglugger (Mar 17, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## jcarrell (Mar 17, 2006)

sounds like a good deal...i'm in...

jeff c, in foat wuth TX
www.bubbasville.com
www.texaspenturners.com
www.texaswoodshop.com


----------



## Dario (Mar 17, 2006)

Can I join too???  [][]


----------



## smoky10 (Mar 17, 2006)

I may as well jump in too. I'm for it.[]


----------



## sptfr43 (Mar 17, 2006)

is this swap for wood blanks only? I have decided to concentrate on acrylics and have a few  burl blanks that I don't plan to use anytime soon. also a box of blanks that I got from ebay taking up space. would be happy to trade but prefer plastic[^]


----------



## woodpens (Mar 17, 2006)

Count me in! Great idea. I prefer 4 blanks. 1 or 2 isn't worth the shipping cost to me.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll pass. Don't want to risk sending some of my better stuff (stabilized big leaf maple burl, etc.) and receiving lesser wood I wouldn't use. And don't want to risk offending someone by sending what I think is nice but they don't. e.g. osage orange, walnut, dogwood, etc.  I'll do my swaps privately, thanks.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 18, 2006)

Johnathan,
How 'bout setting a minimum value, based on the cost of the woods at the CSUSA or Arizona Silhousette web site, or BigRob or Dario's lists, the cost of EPR blanks, the cost of the acrylic blanks from Martin, or some other commonly used and easy to access resource (sorry to anyone I left off, I didn't mean this to be an all-inclusive list)?  This way we can help allay the concerns about the relative costs.  Will it help us value something like highly figured, curly, spalted, stabilized, died burl from some remote Pacific island?  No.  But I'd bet that the owner of that piece won't be too keen on giving it up anyway.  Like someone said, the shipping costs have to factor into things, so I'd prefer to get at least $10 worth of blanks for my $4.05 shipping.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 18, 2006)

You can now signup at http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13446

Look forward to seeing everyone participate![]


----------



## DocStram (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in.

Al


----------



## angboy (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Neat idea!  My only reservation is that I have a lot of "alternative material" blanks, and not everyone (like Frank) likes these materials.  I guess I can always get in touch with my recipient and find out more about their preferences if I don't already know them.



Can Jim just "coincidentally" manage to get my name???? I'm intrigued by what he might have! And I already know it can be nice stuff! [][][][]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 19, 2006)

Thaanks Angela, I'm flattered.


----------



## wayneis (Mar 20, 2006)

I've got to agree with Frank on this one.  Too much room for hurt feelings.

Wayne


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll go for it....
So is it going to be wood only, or are some of the acrylics, and lucite included.
Harry


----------

